
AWS' Sponsorship of the Rust Project - GolDDranks
https://aws.amazon.com/jp/blogs/opensource/aws-sponsorship-of-the-rust-project/
======
InvaderFizz
This appears to be part of a larger announcement that they are now providing
AWS promotional credits to open source projects.

Source: [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/aws-promotional-
cred...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/aws-promotional-credits-open-
source-projects/)

~~~
bklyn11201
Credits are available for one year. Sorry, this new credit program just seems
like another customer acquisition cost and not a long-term commitment to
supporting open-source projects.

------
Touche
I read this a couple of times and I can't tell _how_ they are sponsoring the
Rust Project. Apparently Rust uses some AWS services, are they now getting
these for free, is that the sponsorship?

~~~
Mathnerd314
Yeah, free CI and web hosting. Those are probably the biggest costs in running
the project, besides paying developers to work on it.

"We’re thrilled that AWS, which the Rust project has used for years, is
helping to sponsor Rust’s infrastructure. This sponsorship enables Rust to
sustainably host infrastructure on AWS to ship compiler artifacts, provide
crates.io crate downloads, and house automation required to glue all our
processes together. These services span a myriad of AWS offerings from
CloudFront to EC2 to S3. Diversifying the sponsorship of the Rust project is
also critical to its long-term success, and we’re excited that AWS is directly
aiding this goal." [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/aws-promotional-
cred...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/aws-promotional-credits-open-
source-projects/)

~~~
fortran77
CI for Rust can be VERY expensive, given the vast amount of CPU and memory the
Rust compiler needs. Good for Amazon to handle this important task.

~~~
ComputerGuru
CI is not run on EC2, MSFT is covering that on Azure.

------
tracker1
Hard to find a corporate sponsors list.. but from the RustConf list, looks
like AWS, Google and MS/Azure are all Rust supporters. Not to mention MS
looking into replacing some Windows internals with Rust.

I think Rust will see huge growth from best of breed WebAssembly tools to the
really small/fast libraries available. I'm not that deep, but it's been an
interesting learning curve. Hoping to find a couple things to actually work on
in terms of projects this coming year with it.

Edit: I am curious if we'll see some Docker tooling move towards Rust, most of
that is currently Go, though some of the wasm stuff might be a better
direction vs. containers.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
There was talk about Docker supporting wasm alongside containers:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/solomonstre/status/11110049132223...](https://mobile.twitter.com/solomonstre/status/1111004913222324225?lang=en)

~~~
tracker1
That's part of what I was referring to... Also in my own reply regarding
getting sqlite working inside wasm (wasi being part of the fs interface spec).
AFAIK, sqlite won't currently work in wasm against an underlying fs exposed.

------
ryanmarsh
There seems to be an uptick in open source related announcements from AWS as
of late.

I can’t imagine why...

~~~
reilly3000
All of the AWS teams have to lock what is going into reInvent weeks before the
event. I'm assuming there is some sort of cutoff happening soon, so lots of
activity is happening now.

------
ksec
No love for Ruby again, the folklore of Ruby hatred within Google and Amazon
is quite real.

~~~
WaxProlix
Ruby is used super widely throughout Amazon; any hatred is likely well
deserved.

~~~
chrisseaton
Amazon uses Ruby a lot? I've never seen them talk about anything with Ruby at
all. Can you give any pointers?

~~~
WaxProlix
It's a lot of internal tooling, likely nothing interesting to you or worth
talking too much about.

~~~
chrisseaton
> nothing interesting to you

How do you know what's interesting to me?

~~~
WaxProlix
An attempt at a polite way of saying "I'm not going to talk about it." Please
take a hint instead of downvoting :)

~~~
darshan
Telling someone "this isn't interesting to you" in place of "I don't want to
talk about it" is definitely not polite!

I'd say it's rude in general to tell someone they won't find something
interesting, and especially so when it's done as a way of disowning your own
preference not to talk about it.

~~~
kbenson
There's way too much being read into a statement which begins with "likely".
There are plenty of things in life that are hard to explain in a way that
doesn't lead to misunderstandings which are also not very consequential.

For example, when people ask what I do, I could say I work at an ISP, or that
I'm a systems engineer (my title), or that I'm a system administrator (some of
what I do), or that I'm a software developer (the rest of what I do), or any
number of other things. Depending on how interested in it I think they will
be, or how interested in explaining it I am, I might respond that it's likely
not that interesting.

If the person asking actually wants to pursue it further, the polite thing to
do would be to say "oh, I find it interesting, if you're willing to talk about
it". If they responded "How do you know what's interesting to me?" I would
take that as somewhat aggressive, and definitely wouldn't be interested in
explaining further, depending on how I perceived their disposition.

Perhaps it's a cultural miscommunication.

~~~
Dylan16807
That phrasing (at least without the "to you") is fine when you are genuinely
open to saying more. It's not fine as a way to refuse to say more. So you're
talking about a completely different context.

If they get aggressive and you _then_ decide that you don't want to explain,
that's fine. But that's not what happened here.

~~~
kbenson
> But that's not what happened here.

Eh, I don't think you can say that definitively. I took it as WaxProlix not
wanting to/being unwilling to talk about it because it's boring, and as they
found it boring, they thought other people would _likely_ (the word they used,
which I think people are ignoring) find it boring as well.

~~~
darshan
I'd agree with you if it were just the first message. But they then explained
exactly what they meant and why, and that's what I offered them feedback on.

They apologized to the person they said it to, and it all seems settled from
my perspective.

